# Time capsule + disque dur 3To



## IFrancky (15 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterais changer le disque dur de ma Time capsule.
Actuellement il fait 1To, j'aimerais passer sur un 3To.
 - En premier : est ce que cela est possible ? La Time capsule pourra le gérer ?
 - En deuxième : faut il un disque dur spécifique ou est ce que tout les disques sont compatibles ?

Merci a tous, par avance. 
Cordialement.


----------



## Daniel Noel (13 Octobre 2011)

IFrancky a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais changer le disque dur de ma Time capsule.
> Actuellement il fait 1To, j'aimerais passer sur un 3To.
> ...



Présentement je suis en train de faire le changement de mon disque dur de ma Time Capsule 1To.
On m'a conseillé que je pouvais y installer un 3To. On m'a fortement recommandé le Western Digital GREEN 3To (64Mb de cache). Le modèle Green est hyper silencieux et sait adapter sa vitesse de rotation selon le besoin. De plus il a moins tendance à chauffer.
Je ferai le démontage aussitôt que la sauvegarde de sécurité de la Time Capsule sur un disque externe (au cas où)  est terminée. *Je peux vous tenir au courant de ma démarche.*
Il y a aussi une excellente procédure à suivre sur le site de Macbidouille:
http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/401/page1
Daniel Noel
Montréal, Qc.


----------



## Mic-M4c (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

sauriez-vous me dire si la première version de la Time Capsule (la v1 2008 avec un disque dur de 500GB) accepterait par démontage un disque dur 3To en SATA3 en interne (Western Digital Green Caviar IntelliPower WD30EZRX) ?

Si oui, y a-t-il des manipulations particulières à connaître lors de la configuration du réseau local ou non ?

Si non... tant pis pour moi.

NB : j'ai lu sur différents forums que cette V1 avait des problèmes de condensateurs qui lui faisaient rendre l'âme (surchauffe) en 18 - 19 mois, le plus souvent, mais que peut-être il y avait une action spéciale Apple pour la prise en charge hors garantie.
Des infos ?

Merci à tous.


----------



## Mic-M4c (19 Octobre 2011)

Je procèderai précisément à cette upgrade demain et vous tiendrai au jus. Je mettrai prochainement mon guide de démontage en ligne sur MacBoostFR.
Bon travail en attendant.


----------



## Daniel Noel (20 Octobre 2011)

J'ai démonté la Time Capsule (la plus grande difficulté est bien de décoller le dessous en caoutchouc sans déchirer. C'est très très collé! Puis j'ai inséré mon Western Caviar Green 3Tb. La Time Capsule ne voyait pas mon disque. J'ai pesé sur le bouton formatter dans l'utilitaire Airport (onglet disque dur). Après formattage, on me donnait un disque de 830Mo (même pas 1 Tb). J'ai démonté le tout, j'ai retiré le disque pour le formatter directement dans mon MacPro. J'ai obtenu mon 3Tb. Réinstallation dans Time Capsule. Ne voit toujours que 830Mo.... Mystère. Retour dans le MacPro, reformattage... OUPS, le disque fait des clic clic. Je n'aime pas. Impossible de le formatter, de faire une réparation, TechTool Pro ne peut pas m'aider. J'abandonne puis je retourne le disque à la réparation chez Western. J'attend le retour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2011)

J'ai lu ici ou là que la gestion des disques de plus de 2 To pouvait poser problème, certains contrôleurs sATA ne supportant pas plus que cette capacité (un peu comme ce qu'on a connu au début du siècle avec les disques de plus de 128 Go). Peut-être est-ce le cas de cette TC, mais si c'est bien ça, il n'y a rien à faire que de trouver un boîtier gérant au delà de cette capacité.

Pour l'extention de garantie, je ne pense pas qu'Apple en ait proposé pour autre chose que des Mac, mais je peux me tromper.

Cela dit, les histoires de condensateurs défectueux, à priori, c'était entre 2003 et 2006 (époque des G4 et G5), en 2008, le problème devait être réglé, je pense 


EDIT : je constate deux sujets sur la même question. je les fusionne pour une meilleure compréhension !

EDIT bis : au vu de ce qui est arrivé à Daniel Noel, il semble bien que mes lectures étaient dans le vrai, qu'on se retrouve bien dans un cas similaire à celui de ce début de siècle, sauf que là, en plus, au lieu de se contenter d'en limiter la capacité, ça ne semble pas bon pour la santé mécanique du gros disque  !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2011)

Certaines TC de première génération sont effectivement touchées par un problème d'alimentation. Les condensateurs de celle-ci ne supportent pas la chaleur et finissent par lâcher.

Apple a reconnu le problème et mis en place un programme d'échange et d'extension de la garantie. Ce concernait des numéros de série précis et pas toutes les TC de première génération.

Je ne retrouve plus la page support mais j'en avais imprimé un PDF à l'époque, en voici quelques extraits :

*Symptômes*
Il se peut que certains Time Capsule vendus approximativement entre février 2008 et juin 2008 ne sallument pas ou séteignent inopinément après le démarrage.

*Modèles Time Capsule concernés*
Ce problème peut concerner certains modèles Time Capsule dont les numéros de série sont les suivants : XX807XXXXXX à XX814XXXXXX

(...)

Ce programme couvre les modèles Time Capsule pendant trois ans à compter de leur date dachat dorigine. Apple continuera à évaluer les données de maintenance et fournira des mises à jour supplémentaires au programme, le cas échéant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour l'extention de garantie, je ne pense pas qu'Apple en ait proposé pour autre chose que des Mac, mais je peux me tromper.
> 
> Cela dit, les histoires de condensateurs défectueux, à priori, c'était entre 2003 et 2006 (époque des G4 et G5), en 2008, le problème devait être réglé, je pense





Moonwalker a dit:


> Certaines TC de première génération sont effectivement touchées par un problème d'alimentation. Les condensateurs de celle-ci ne supportent pas la chaleur et finissent par lâcher.
> 
> Apple a reconnu le problème et mis en place un programme d'échange et d'extension de la garantie. Ce concernait des numéros de série précis et pas toutes les TC de première génération.
> 
> ...




Ouh que j'ai bien fait de ne pas être trop affirmatif &#8230;


----------



## Mic-M4c (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens donc d'installer mon disque *Western Digital Green Caviar IntelliPower WD30EZRX SATA3* de 3To *dans ma Time Capsule 1ère génération (V1, 2008) *avec succès.

Le démontage/remontage ne pose vraiment aucun problème. Le plus long reste effectivement de peler la coque souple gris clair siliconée du dessous (j'ai pas de muscles).

Une fois le réseau local de sauvegarde vers la Time Capsule configuré, celle-ci dit :

Problème 1 sur 1 : Le disque interne doit être réparé.
Un problème est survenu sur votre disque Time Capsule.

Normal il est neuf et n'a jamais été formaté. Donc je double-clique sur l'icône Time Capsule affichée dans Utilitaire Airport et je clique sur "Disque" en haut. La capacité reconnue du disque est de 2,7 To (300GB envolés) qu'il faut préparer (formaté rapide) en cliquant sur "Effacer..."

Une fois formaté, le disque apparaît bien dans Time Machine et voilà 
Tout sera prochainement disponible sur MacBoostFR.

NB : ma Capsule a un numéro de série du type : XX824XXXXXX. Elle n'est a priori, selon vos sources, pas dans le lot des Capsules défectueuses. A suivre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2011)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> La capacité reconnue du disque est de 2,7 To (300GB envolés) qu'il faut préparer (formaté rapide) en cliquant sur "Effacer..."



Mais non, rien n'est envolé, les 3 To qu'on t'a vendu représentent 3x10 puissance 12 octets (3.000.000.000.000 octets), mais à priori pour ta TC de 2008 (donc d'avant Snow Leopard, apparu en 2009), 3 To, ça n'est pas 3 x 10 puissance 12 octets, mais 3 x 2 puissance 40 octets, et selon ce mode de calcul les 3.000.000.000.000 (trois billions en français, trois trillions en anglais) octets de ton disque donnent 2,718 To.

Donc, si tu montes ce disque sur un Mac sous Leopard ou plus ancien, tu as 2,7 To, mais si tu le montes sur un Mac sous Snow Leo ou Lion, là, il verra bien 3 To, seuls le calcul des multiples change, mais le nombre d'octets reste le même (pour info 3 To pour Leopard ou tiger, c'est : 3.298.534.883.328 octets et pas 3.000.000.000.000 octets comme c'est le cas pour Snow Leopard ou Lion)

Cela dit, on sait donc maintenant que le contrôleur sATA de ta TC supporte les disques de plus de 2 To, ce qui ne semble pas être le cas général.

Par contre, ce que j'aimerais bien savoir, c'est pourquoi cette bourrique de vBulletin remplace les espaces insécables par des astérisques à l'édition


----------



## Mic-M4c (20 Octobre 2011)

Salut Pascal,
effectivement ma Capsule de 2008 Modèle MB276Z/A  No.A1254 de 50GB numéro de série XX824XXXXXX, dont le contrôleur de disque doit être du SATA2 supporte bien un SATA3 de plus de 2To (en l'occurrence 3To).
Je vais faire la première sauvegarde de chaque Mac en ethernet puis ensuite en WiFi.
Bonne journée.

Je suis sous Snow Leopard. Ce soir, je posterai ici quelques images.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2011)

Après recherche, il me semble comprendre que les contrôleurs sATA 1 supportent jusqu'à 2 To, alors que les sATA 2 et 3 eux supportent jusqu'à 3 To. Faudra faire gaffe quand sortiront des disques de 4 To


----------



## Mic-M4c (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai besoin d'aide pour optimiser la configuration de sauvegarde de ma Time Capsule 1ère génération upgradée avec un disque de 3To.

*Ma situation actuelle :*
ma Capsule est simplement alimentée au secteur et n'est reliée à aucun Mac. Elle ne prend pas le relais internet de mon routeur. Sa diode clignote donc en orange.
J'ai fait une première longue sauvegarde de chaque Mac sur la Capsule par ethernet.
Chaque Mac se connecte à Internet en WiFi via le routeur (appelons-le réseau N).
J'ai créé un réseau local propre à la Capsule (appelons réseau TC).

*Ce que je souhaite :*
J'aimerais que chaque Mac puisse faire automatiquement ses sauvegardes incrémentielles régulièrement grâce à Time Machine, en WiFi via le réseau TC, tout en étant connecté en WiFi à Internet via le réseau N.

*Questions :*
1) Est-ce possible ?
2) Dois-je nécessairement mettre la Capsule sur le même réseau N de l'internet pour que les Mac surfent ET se sauvegardent ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2011)

*Réponses :*
1) Sûrement
2) Absolument
3) Mais là, c'est hors sujet, pour le détail de ça, faudra que tu ailles ouvrir un topic dans "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## ChafBCA (28 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de changer mon disque dur de ma TC, tout s'est très bien déroulé, et à l'heure actuelle, une sauvegarde Time Machine se fait.  J'ai toutefois une question. Sur mon ancien disque dur présent dans ma TC, j'avais toute sorte de données, vu qu'il me servait aussi de disque de sauvegarde en réseau. Comment récupérer ces données vu que quand je le branche en externe sur mon Mac, il apparait mais ne m'affiche aucune donnée.

Merci de votre réponse.

Edit : Correction, après débranchement et rebranchement une bonne trentaine de fois, il est finalement réapparu avec mes données.


----------



## Daniel Noel (28 Octobre 2011)

J'attend mon disque Western 3Tb (parti chez Western pour réparation, Western m'a confirmé qu'il cliquait!). Puis je procéderai à nouveau à l'installation selon les étapes de Mic-M4c.
Je vous en redonne des nouvelles.
Malencontreusement, ma pelure de caoutchouc gris du dessous de la Capsule s'est déchirée! Mais récupérable. Faut avouer que la colle est de la bonne colle!!!


----------



## Vercoquin (5 Décembre 2011)

Je contribue à ce post qui m'a bien aider pour me décider à upgradre ma TC.

J'ai aussi installé un Western Digital Green Caviar IntelliPower WD30EZRX SATA3 de 3To dans une TC de première génération, et tout fonctionne parfaitement. J'ai reformaté le disque via l'utilitaire AirPort, et la sauvegarde s'est mise en route ensuite. RAS.

Juste une remarque : on disait que le Western Digital était plus silencieux que l'Hitachi (1To) d'origine, mais je ne pensais pas que c'était à ce point là ! Sauf en prêtant l'oreille à quelques centimètres dans un moment de calme absolu, il m'est impossible de discerner si ma TC s'est mise en route ou pas. Un bonheur !

Autre remarque : le pelage du caoutchouc est vraiment la phase délicate du démontage. Pour ma part, même avec d'infinies précautions, j'ai déchiré à quelques endroits le caoutchouc, sans gravité pour le remontage néanmoins.

Bonne chance aux suivants !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2011)

Vercoquin a dit:


> Juste une remarque : on disait que le Western Digital était plus silencieux que l'Hitachi (1To) d'origine, mais je ne pensais pas que c'était à ce point là !



Faut dire aussi que les Hitachi (previously IBM) atteignent des sommets dans ce domaine, au point que je te mets au défi de trouver un disque plus bruyant qu'un Hitachi !


----------



## averell (12 Décembre 2011)

Quelques infos aussi dans ce fil-ci.
J'ai installé un SAMSUNG SpinPoint EcoGreen F4 2TB qui fonctionne très bien.


----------

